# Instruction help for Revell 1/72 PT-109



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

My son got this model off ebay, but it does not have the instructions. Does anyone have this kit and can you scan the instructions for me? Alternatively, if someone has an extra instruction sheet they could mail me, it would be great. Thank you.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You can get them for free off Revell's web site if no one has a spare sheet.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thank you - I did check their website, but it is not one that is available for download.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You dont download it you request it. They have a free replacement requester there...


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

thank you!


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Scott,

If Revell can't help, PM me and I will scan a set and email the instructions.

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for that, RallyJack. I ordered a set of instructions from Revell and their website says it's been shipped out. Looks like I'll be all set to help out my son once we get that. Thanks alot for your offer though.


----------

